# Just when you though Ashida Kim could not get anymore ridiculous!



## Mon Mon (Apr 19, 2003)

http://www.ashidakim.com/membership.html 



WARNING: intense laughter may follow


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 19, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :shrug: :rofl: :rofl: 
Idiot. Are there any people who actually pay for this stuff?


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 19, 2003)

OOOH.  Sign me up for one of those.  Im supprsied he doesnt have a section for Yellow Bamboo!

If I win the lotto Im gonna take him up on his 10,000 dollar challenge and help to cleanse the gene pool.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 19, 2003)

:rofl: 

:rofl: 

:rofl: 

*wipes tear from eye to read again*

:rofl:

:rofl: 

:rofl: 

Well, I am glad I have the choice to train, sweat, bleed and become a proud Ninja, OR I can just buy the patch. I hope this man enjoys his life as a man, before he comes back as a slug.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 19, 2003)

Another case of someone needing a retroactive abortion!


----------



## Quick Sand (Apr 19, 2003)

If you go to the website above and then click home, then Steal this book, you can download an electronic version on Ashida Kim's book "Secrets of the Ninja" FOR FREE!! 

Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy

It's pretty funny. I saved it so I can have a good laugh whenever I want.  :rofl:


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 20, 2003)

Is also listed as a link. I believe his story more than Ashida Kims fantasy.


----------



## pseudoswitch (Apr 20, 2003)

Cummon guys, this isn't funny. 

heh..... 

It's a joke, but it aint funny.....

hehehe...... 

i mean this is the sort of stuff that is making a laughing stock of the martial arts...

bdahahahahahahaha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 21, 2003)

The forum is the best thing there.......Just watch for the bad langauge from Mister Kim himself! Its funny how all he does is insult you instead of giving a valid reason or anything


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 21, 2003)

How did you find this guy?!?  I certainly hope he didn't come up as one of the top 20 on a Google search.  What a travesty.  A mockery of the warriors path!  Still, it is funny as hell.....


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 21, 2003)

> *How did you find this guy?!? I certainly hope he didn't come up as one of the top 20 on a Google search. What a travesty. A mockery of the warriors path! Still, it is funny as hell.....*



Ashida Kim (aka Chris Hunter) has been around for ages, kind of like a bad case of foot-fungus that you just can't get rid of.

And yes, he's always been as whacky as he is now.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

what garbage

any one here whos trained with him??


----------



## The Psycho Guy (Apr 25, 2003)

> BDNS ID Card, Certificate of Membership in the Koga Hai Lung Ryu BLACK DRAGON SCHOOL at the rank of Genin. You will become one of Ashida Kim's Agents, like dozens of others, all over the world. No training is required but that which you already know. Includes BDNS History and Ashida Kim published interviews. As well as Ninja Puzzle. ONLY ASHIDA KIM CAN MAKE A NINJA VANISH AND RETURN FROM THE PRINTED PAGE. Defies explantion!


No training required to be a real life koga ninja!?  Awesome!  Where do I sign up?  Before you know it, I'll be fighting ALL the time, chopping heads off with my ninja sword, and I'll be able to totally uppercut any kid who opens a window...without thinking twice about it, of course.:rofl: 



> BE ONE OF THE FEW, THE CHOSEN, THE NINJA...


This is such a sad rip-off of the Marines that it's not even funny.

Oh, wait, yes it is!


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 25, 2003)

Well for fun I went on his forum and invited him down to Martial Talk for a good ole' chat. But while saying that I was reading his forum and apparently he must be the real deal! You know why...Cuz FRANK DUX said so in an interview!  

Have we been wrong all along?  Lets see if he accepts my invitation :asian: 

:rofl:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

does frank dux still teach??


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry Guys, I tried  

But here is a message from Ashida Kim himself!  He got a bit peeved I spelt his name wrong (AIshida) lol! :lol: 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

*His Reply,* 

Thank you for your kind invitation. Regretably cannot oblige. 

First, I don't want to register for any other board. 


Second I don't dare appear anywhere else on the web because as soon as I do, there will be a hundred *******s impersonating me, talking **** and making bogus challenges in my name. The only way to protect myself from that is for it to be known that I DO NOT APPEAR ON ANY OTHER BOARDS EVER! 

Third, IF I did come there all I'd get is the chacne to defend myself against the same old ********. Like how no one can be named Kim unless the they come from Korea, or how some smartass is going to kick my butt to "prove" himself in battle like this was some Goddamn Klingon/Kung Fu movie; and then accuse ME of being a liar when it is obvious who is out of touch with reality and trying to pick a fight. 

Thanks, but no thanks. None of you people has ever shown me any respect, you didn't even take the courtesy to see that you spelled my name right, and you have pissed in my messkit too many times for me to trust any of you. 

Ashida Kim 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 


:rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *does frank dux still teach?? *



Did he ever really teach?


----------



## heretic888 (Apr 25, 2003)

Seriously, though, what it is up with with Ashida Kim's schtick about vulgarity. I remember reading an interview with him a few years back when he cussed out Stephen Hayes who, to the best of my knowledge, has never referred to Kim (or is that Hunter??) by name.

Sounds like someone's got issues if you ask me.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by heretic888 _
> *Seriously, though, what it is up with with Ashida Kim's schtick about vulgarity. I remember reading an interview with him a few years back when he cussed out Stephen Hayes who, to the best of my knowledge, has never referred to Kim (or is that Hunter??) by name.
> 
> Sounds like someone's got issues if you ask me..... *



Ya think? :shrug:


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

Guys guys guys ...
Ashida Kim has done more to promote martial arts than any of us. Stop being jealous of the great master's success and instead support him and praise his amazing accomplishments. Put aside your petty jealousies.  Be men!

:soapbox:

Oh god .. i can't keep this up ... excuse me while i fall out laughing :rofl:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

is ashida kim japanese or korea?


----------



## The Psycho Guy (Apr 26, 2003)

"Ashida" is Japanese, "Kim" is Korean.  "Ashida Kim" is (probably) American.


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 26, 2003)

> *Seriously, though, what it is up with with Ashida Kim's schtick about vulgarity. I remember reading an interview with him a few years back when he cussed out Stephen Hayes who, to the best of my knowledge, has never referred to Kim (or is that Hunter??) by name.*



You'd think, after the "contract" incident, that CHAK would know better than to stir up trouble with Stephen Hayes again.



> *Sounds like someone's got issues if you ask me.....*



I strongly suspect bipolar personality disorder.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_Mahon _
> *You'd think, after the "contract" incident, that CHAK would know better than to stir up trouble with Stephen Hayes again.
> *



Dennis- Do tell!


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 26, 2003)

Well....this happened a while ago, so I can only relate what I've heard second-hand.

Apparently, in one of his manic rants, CHAK apparently called for a "hit" to be carried out on Stephen Hayes.  Two of his more, um..."enthusiastic" students  showed up at Stephen's home, purportedly intent on fulfilling the "contract".  How CHAK stayed out of prison over that is a mystery to me.


----------



## The Psycho Guy (Apr 26, 2003)

How bad did they get their @$$es beat? 

Or did they?  What happened?


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (Apr 27, 2003)

Nope, they got handed over to the cops- alive and unhurt (although I doubt they had clean underwear  ).  I don't know if anything ever happened afterward- from what I've heard, Stephen just let the matter drop.  If anything else happened, I haven't heard of it.


----------



## heretic888 (May 1, 2003)

I just have one thing to say......

BWAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!! :rofl: 

Ahhh... comedy. The neo-ninja never cease to amuse. It's pretty funny.... I'm on this other forum where this Dux-ryu guy is trying to convince me 'Bloodsport' really happened and that the Bujinkan is fake.

Heh. Kids.


----------



## The Psycho Guy (May 1, 2003)

Where is this other board??  I wanna see this!!


----------



## Cthulhu (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Psycho Guy _
> *"Ashida" is Japanese, "Kim" is Korean.  "Ashida Kim" is (probably) American. *



I believe his real name is Christopher Hunter, or something similar.

Cthulhu


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (May 1, 2003)

> *I believe his real name is Christopher Hunter, or something similar.*



Yup; hence the Usenet acronym CHAK (Chris Hunter/ Ashida Kim).


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

what a fake sob


----------



## Cthulhu (May 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dennis_Mahon _
> *Yup; hence the Usenet acronym CHAK (Chris Hunter/ Ashida Kim). *



Heh.  I though CHAK was the sound one made when reading his tripe and then choking on Doritos from laughter.  

Cthulhu


----------



## moromoro (May 2, 2003)

what is chak's background in the martial arts is he a karate man who jump at the ninja boom in the 80's??????????


----------



## Dennis_Mahon (May 2, 2003)

> *Heh. I though CHAK was the sound one made when reading his tripe and then choking on Doritos from laughter.*



LOL! 



> *what is chak's background in the martial arts is he a karate man who jump at the ninja boom in the 80's??????????*



IIRC, he was a student of the infamous "Count Dante", a martial artist of the late 60's (early 70's?).  I'm kind of sketchy on his exact school- karate, I believe.


----------



## moromoro (May 3, 2003)

karate!

does CHAK have any students, they must know he is a fake????


----------



## Wmarden (May 4, 2003)

I saw a picture, posted on this thread(at least the link) of his "students"  they look like a bunch of wannabe tough guys.  I use the term tough guys in a very loose manner.


----------



## heretic888 (May 5, 2003)

The martial arts frauds (particularly 'ninja') are always trying to boast some kind of super-machisimo in their 'art'. They do that because that is exactly the kind of thing that people who buy into that stuff want.

Hey, they're great marketers, by the very least.


----------

